# Crypt ID



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

So this pics was from crownman new tank, The crypt was from a batch of crypts that I got from a seller on the Apc buy/sell. I think is pontederifolia, but not sure. Anyways here is some pics.























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

